# headphones under 2.5k



## evilwit (Oct 8, 2011)

hey guys i want to buy headphones under 2.5k.it will be used to listen all types of music and sometimes movies.it should have tight bass and good clarity.thanks in advance


----------



## lindastone6020 (Oct 9, 2011)

have a look at ebay. there are so many headphones there. maybe you can save your money


----------



## Anish (Oct 9, 2011)

Skullcandy Lowrider shoe  ~ 2.2k


----------



## Tarun (Oct 9, 2011)

go for Titan   BLACK the best around that budget but they are in-ear u will get those for ~2k in local stores (atleast the rates are 100 to 200 buck less in lamington rd )

i personally own a pair of Lowriders and i say the sound is good (not for that price tag ) but the built is i think a bit delicate  specially the band with connects both the speakers and u cant have them on ur hears for more then 1o mins its terribly uncomfortable in long stretch uses


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Oct 9, 2011)

Skullcandy? Are you freaking kidding me? They sound **** as compared to its competitors!

If you want iem (in ear ones) then go for Brainwavz M2 at 2.5k from pristinenote/lynx
No competition to that.
In case of headphones, 

Get one of these
Audio-Technica Headphones- T200, T500 , M20,M35 , AD300, AD500, AD700, A900

Plus, if you want to know more about quality iems , visit this - Multi-IEM Review - 199 IEMs compared (Fischer Audio Tandem & HiSoundAudio Crystal added 10/05/11)

This site should be bookmarked and it also has lots of reviews for headphones as well, there's even a similar thread for headphones.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 9, 2011)

lindastone6020 said:


> have a look at ebay. there are so many headphones there. maybe you can save your money





Anish said:


> Skullcandy Lowrider shoe  ~ 2.2k





Tarun said:


> go for Titan   BLACK the best around that budget but they are in-ear u will get those for ~2k in local stores (atleast the rates are 100 to 200 buck less in lamington rd )
> 
> i personally own a pair of Lowriders and i say the sound is good (not for that price tag ) but the built is i think a bit delicate  specially the band with connects both the speakers and u cant have them on ur hears for more then 1o mins its terribly uncomfortable in long stretch uses



^^ who let these nooblets out???
skullcandy, pfft, i'd rather stick burning pieces of wood in my ear.



teejay_geekEd said:


> Skullcandy? Are you freaking kidding me? They sound **** as compared to its competitors!
> 
> If you want iem (in ear ones) then go for Brainwavz M2 at 2.5k from pristinenote/lynx
> No competition to that.
> In case of headphones,



+1 for the M2, cant say anything else about the others.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ the OP is asking for headphones,why are you suggesting him earphones. Few people have problem with earphones and feel only comfortable with headphone.
  Can't go wrong with Shure 440/840 or Audio Technica.


----------

